# مدة اقامة بنى اسرائيل بمصر



## limo2004 (20 أبريل 2006)

*مدة اقامة بنى اسرائيل بمصر*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزملاء الاعزاء

يذكر سفر الخروج الاصحاح 12 

40(وكانَت مُدَّةُ إقامةِ بَني إِسرائيلَ بِمصْرَ أربعَ مئةٍ وثلاثينَ سنَةً،)

وسؤالى هل هذا الرقم صحيح ام لا يا زملاء 

فى انتظار اجابتكم حتى نبدأ المناقشه .

تحياتى


----------



## My Rock (20 أبريل 2006)

الرقم صحيح مية المية, ابدأ المناقشة

مع العلم اني عارف شو حيكون ردك القادم لكن أبدأ متى شئت

سلام و نعمة


----------



## limo2004 (20 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزميل ماى روك

تقول 


> الرقم صحيح مية المية, ابدأ المناقشة


 
 ما دمنا قد اتفقنا عزيزى ماى روك فلنبدأ النقاش على بركة الله 

فى الاصحاح 46 من سفر التكوين الذى يذكر اسماء الداخلين الى مصر من بنى يعقوب نجد ان من ضمن الداخلين ( قهات ) الج المباشر لموسى 

11(وبَنو لاوي: جرشُونُ وقَهاتُ ومَراري،)

ويعلم من سفر الخروج الاصحاح السادس ان قهات انجب عمرام 
(18وبَنو قَهاتَ: عمرامُ ويِصهارُ وحَبرونُ وعُزِّيئيلُ. وقَهاتُ عاشَ مئَةً وثلاثًا وثلاثِينَ سنَةً)

ثم يحكى ان عمرام انجب موسى
(20وتزَوَّج عَمرامُ يُوكابَدَ عَمَّتَه، فوَلَدَت لَه هرونَ وموسى. وعاشَ عَمرامُ مئةً وسَبْعًا وثلاثِينَ سنَةً.)

والان لنفرض ان قهات كان عمره يوم واحد عند دخوله مصر رغم انه الابن الاوسط للاوى ولكن لا بأس دعنا نفترض ابعد الحسابات .
ولنفرض ايضا انه لم ينجب عمرام الا فى اخر يوم فى حياته( مع العلم ان عمرام هو بكر قهات وانجب بعده3 ) هذا يعنى 
133 سنه 
والان لنفرض ان عمرام لم ينجب موسى الا فى اخر يوم فى حياته هذا يعنى ان المده منذ دخول بنى اسرائيل مصر وميلاد موسى 
133+137= 270
والان من المعروف ان موسى عاش 120 سنه وقبل مونه بأربعين سنه كان يعيش مع قومه فى برية التيه ولهذا دعنا نفرض ان عمر موسى عند خروجه كان 80 سنه 
معنى هذا ان مدة بقاء بنى اسرائيل فى مصر لا تتعدى 350 سنه

فأرجو منكم اعزائى توضيح المسأله 

وشكرا

تحياتى


----------



## My Rock (20 أبريل 2006)

النص المذكور في الخروج الاصحاح الثاني عشر و العدد اربعين يتحدث و يصف الوقت من تغرب ابراهم عن وطنه طاعة لامر الله و هي الفترة المذكورة بال 430 سنة و حسابها يكون كالاتي:


*فمن دعوة إبراهيم (أعمال 7: 2) إلى انتقاله من حاران (تكوين 12: 5) 5 سنين*
 

* ومدة إقامته في كنعان قبل مولد إسحق (تكوين 21: 5) 25 سنة*
 

*ولغاية مولد يعقوب (تكوين 25: 25 و26) 60 سنة*
 


*ولغاية المهاجرة إلى مصر (تك 46: 2 و3 و 47: 28) 130 سنة*
 

* ومدة إقامة بني إسرائيل في مصر 210 سنوات*
 
فعتال نحسب
5 + 25 + 60 + 130 + 210 = 430 سنة المذكورة في الاصحاح الثاني عشر و العدد اربعين من سفر الخروج

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (20 أبريل 2006)

ولو قرأنا مع بعض من غلاطية 3 و العدد 17

17وما أُريدُ أنْ أقولَهُ هوَ أنَّ الشَّريعَةَ التي جاءَت بَعدَ مُرورِ أربَعمِئةٍ وثَلاثينَ سنَةً لا تَقدِرُ أنْ تَنقُضَ عَهدًا أثبَتَهُ الله، فتَجعَلَ الوَعدَ بُطْلاً. 18فإذا كانَ ميراثُ الله يَستَنِدُ إلى الشَّريعَةِ، فهوَ لا يكونُ وَعدًا، ولكِنَ الله أنعَمَ بِالميراثِ على إبراهيمَ بِوَعدٍ

يذكر فيها الوقت من العهد لابراهيم الى اعطاء الشريعة هو 430 سنة


----------



## limo2004 (20 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزميل ماى روك 

عظيم يا عزيزى حسابك فى غاية الاتقان احييك ولكنك لم تفسر لى سبب هذا النص 
40(وكانَت مُدَّةُ إقامةِ بَني إِسرائيلَ بِمصْرَ أربعَ مئةٍ وثلاثينَ سنَةً،)

النص واضح وصريح فى كون المده المذكوره هى مدة اقامتهم فى مصر 
وليست مدة تغربهم كلها فهلا حللت لنا هذه المشكله يا عزيزى ماى روك

ثم ان هذا يناقض ما جاء فى سفر اعمال الرسل 7-6
6 وتكلم الله هكذا.ان يكون نسله متغربا في ارض غريبة فيستعبدوه ويسيئوا اليه اربع مئة سنة.

ففتره 400 سنه هى فترة الاستعباد 
فهل كان بنو اسرائيل مستعبدين قبل دخولهم مصر ؟؟؟
اين استعبد بنى اسرائيل قبل الخروج الا فى مصر ؟؟؟؟

وعلى هذا ففترة 400 سنه هى فترة الاستعباد فى مصر او 430 سنه كما جاء فى سفر الخروج

عزيزى ماى روك

انا لست مختلف معك فى حسابك بل اوافقك ولكن من حقى ان اتسأل كيف غفل الناسخ عن هذه الحقيقه فقال 
40(وكانَت مُدَّةُ إقامةِ بَني إِسرائيلَ بِمصْرَ أربعَ مئةٍ وثلاثينَ سنَةً،)
فما سبب ذلك الخطأ يا عزيزى ماى روك هل هو خطأ من بعض النساخ؟؟؟

تحياتى


----------



## رياض (21 أبريل 2006)

تسجيل متابعة

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> 
> الزميل ماى روك
> 
> ...


 

أعتراضك يتحدد في ذكر مصر دون كنعان و هي تتمركز في ذكر شيئين بينهما تلازم وارتباط، يُكتفى بأحدهما عن الآخر, وقد ورد في القرآن قوله: سرابيل تقيكم الحر أي والبرد، وخصّ الحرّ بالذكر لأن الخطاب للعرب وبلادهم حارة، والوقاية عندهم من الحرّ أهمّ لأنه أشد عندهم من البرد, والمقصود من الآية الوادرة في التوراة هو إقامة بني إسرائيل في مصر وفي كنعان أيضاً، والدليل على ذلك قول الرسول بولس (كما ذكرت سابقا) إن ابراهيم وذريته أقاموا في أرض الموعد كأنهم في أرض غريبة (عبرانيين 11: 9) أي أنهم تغربوا في أرض كنعان

أما ذكر مصر دون كنعان لأنها كانت مظهر آيات الله ومراحمه على بني إسرائيل، فقاسوا فيها الذل والعبودية وسامهم فيها المصريون سوء العذاب، فأنقذهم الله من ذلك بعجائبه الباهرة فرأوا في مصر حرجاً وفرجاً ويسراً وعسراً وعجائب تذهل العقول، بحيث أن تغرّبهم في أرض كنعان لم يكن شيئاً يُذكر بالنسبة إلى إقامتهم في أرض مصر, فاقتصر على ذكر مصر تنبيهاً لهم على مراحم الله التي لا تُستقصى, والمترجم في الترجمة السامرية واليونانية أدرج في أثناء ترجمته خروج 12: 40 لفظة كنعان و آباؤهم من باب الشرح، فقال: وأما إقامة بني إسرائيل التي أقاموها (وآباؤهم) في مصر و(كنعان) فكانت 400 سنة , ولكن الأصل العبري موجود على أصله بدون زيادة ولا نقصان






> ثم ان هذا يناقض ما جاء فى سفر اعمال الرسل 7-6
> 6 وتكلم الله هكذا.ان يكون نسله متغربا في ارض غريبة فيستعبدوه ويسيئوا اليه اربع مئة سنة.
> 
> ففتره 400 سنه هى فترة الاستعباد


 

ليس هناك اي تناقض الفنص يتطابق مع ما جاء في تكوين 15: 13 فقال (الرب) لأبرام: اعلم يقيناً أن نسلك سيكون غريباً في أرض ليست لهم ويُستعبَدون لهم، فيذلونهم 400 سنة و سأتي في شرحه في السطور القادمة




> فهل كان بنو اسرائيل مستعبدين قبل دخولهم مصر ؟؟؟
> اين استعبد بنى اسرائيل قبل الخروج الا فى مصر ؟؟؟؟


 

مدة الاريعمائة سنة هي مدة شاملة للتغرب و الاستعباد و الاسائة التي تعرضوا لها
 




> وعلى هذا ففترة 400 سنه هى فترة الاستعباد فى مصر او 430 سنه كما جاء فى سفر الخروج


 
الان نأتي لسرح الاختلاف المزعو بشأن الاربعمئة سنة و بين ال 430

الفرق يا عزيزي لو تلاحظ النص جيدا ستجد الاول ذو ال 430 سنة يخص من الوعد لابراهم, اي قبل الدعو و قبل اسحاق

اما الثانية فهي تخص فترة بدأ نسل ابراهيم و هي من اسحاق اي فترة ال
انتقاله من حاران (تكوين 12: 5) 5 سنين, ومدة إقامته في كنعان قبل مولد إسحق (تكوين 21: 5) 25 سنة هي الفترة الفاصلة بين دعوة الله لابراهيم  بين نسله

فالاول منذ الدعوة و الثانية من بدأ النسل و الفارق بينهما 30 سنة كما اوضحت










> فما سبب ذلك الخطأ يا عزيزى ماى روك هل هو خطأ من بعض النساخ؟؟؟


 
مشهود لك الحوار المؤدب, فأرجوا منك ترك الكلام المبطن

سلام و نعمة


----------



## limo2004 (24 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

الزميل ماى روك

اولا احب ان اهنيك على اجابتك الرائعه الوافيه واحب ان اضم صوتى الى صوتك واوافقك تماما على ماقلت من كون 430 سنه هى مدة التغرب فى كنعان و مصر ولي مصر وحدها ولكن تتبقى نقطه اخيره بحاجه الى ايضاح .

لقد سبق وقلت يا عزيزى


> *ومدة إقامة بني إسرائيل في مصر 210 سنوات*


 
ومن المعروف ان بنى اسرائيل لم يكون مستعبدين طول تلك ال210 سنه بل تم اتعبادهم بعد موت يوسف عليه السلام بزمن . 
دليل ذلك سفر اللخروج الاصحاح الاول
6 ومات يوسف وكل اخوته وجميع ذلك الجيل.
7 واما بنو اسرائيل فاثمروا وتوالدوا ونموا وكثروا كثيرا جدا وامتلأت الارض منهم
8 ثم قام ملك جديد على مصر لم يكن يعرف يوسف.
9 فقال لشعبه هوذا بنو اسرائيل شعب اكثر واعظم منا.
10 هلم نحتال لهم لئلا ينموا فيكون اذا حدثت حرب انهم ينضمون الى اعدائنا ويحاربوننا ويصعدون من الارض.
11 فجعلوا عليهم رؤساء تسخير لكي يذلّوهم باثقالهم.فبنوا لفرعون مدينتي مخازن فيثوم ورعمسيس)

ويعلم ان يوسف قد مات بن 110 سنه سفر التكوين 50
( 
26 ثم مات يوسف وهو ابن مئة وعشر سنين.فحنطوه ووضع في تابوت في مصر)

وبنى اسرائيل دخلو مصر فى السنه 39 من عمر يوسف .
فيعلم ان مدة بقائهم فى مصر معززين مكرمين فى حياة اخيهم اى 71 سنه .
فلو فرضنا ان الملك الذى بدأ استعباد بنى اسرائيل كان على رأس 100سنه من مقام بنى اسرائيل فى مصر .

ولو علمنا ان عدد بنى اسرائيل الداخلين مصر 70 نفسا 

فالسؤال هو 

يقول الملك 
( 
ثم قام ملك جديد على مصر لم يكن يعرف يوسف.
9 فقال لشعبه هوذا بنو اسرائيل شعب اكثر واعظم منا)

فكيف فى 100 سنه فقط تشعب نسل هؤلاء ال70 وكثر حتى صاروا اكثر من شعب كبير كشعب مصر يقدر عدده ببضعة ملايين فى ذلك الزمن .

فهلا شرحت لنا عزيزى كيف حدثت تلك المعجزه وبأى منطق ؟؟؟؟

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> ولو علمنا ان عدد بنى اسرائيل الداخلين مصر 70 نفسا





			
				limo2004 قال:
			
		

> فالسؤال هو
> 
> يقول الملك
> (
> ...




الاخ ليمو 

لفت انتباهي انك تذكر ان الرقم الداخل الى مصر هو 70 
في حين انك تعترض في موضوع آخر وتقول ان الرقم الداخل مختلف ؟؟؟؟
فيا ترى ايهما هو الرقم الصحيح بالنسبة لك ؟؟؟

ولفت انتباهي ايضا ، ان تساؤلاتك كلها في منطقية الارقام 
بغير اثبات ما هو عدم المنطقية فيها 

فانت تفترض ان شعب مصر كان تعدداه بضع ملايين في ذلك الوقت 
ولم اعرف ما هي المعجزة القديرة التي جعلتك تستطيع تعداد شعب مصر في ذلك الوقت بعدة ملايين ، في حين تعجز الاجهزة الحكومية المصرية الآن عن القيام بتعداد يقول ما هو عدد سكان مصر حاليا ؟؟؟؟

فهل لك ان تذكر لنا اعتراضك بالارقام ؟؟؟

كم مليونا كان شعب مصر في ذلك الوقت ؟؟؟؟

وكم عدد شعب اسرائيل في ذلك الوقت بعد التكاثر ( زمن الخروج ) ؟؟؟

وارجوك ، اترك اسلوب المعقولية في الكلام ، حيث انها تعتمد على مزاج الشخص وتخيلاته وتصوراته 

فمثلا عدد سكان شارع شبرا يفوق 2 مليون 
وعدد سكان اسرائيل كلها 2 مليون 
وعدد سكان السعودية 2 مليون 
وعدد سكان دولة قطر 750 الف 

هل هذا معقول ؟؟؟
اظن ان المعقولية وعدمها لن يثبت او ينفي صحة هذه الارقام ...

الا تتفق معي ؟؟؟؟

*************

والان الاجابة على سؤالك :

عدد الداخلين الى ارض مصر كان 70 شخص 
هو افراد عائلة يعقوب فقط 
ولكنك لم تحسب العبيد والرعاة الذين دخلوا معه الى ارض مصر 
فانت تعلم ان يعقوب كان غنيا الى درجة كبيرة جدا ....

كلام ملك مصر كان يذكر الشعب الاسرائيلي كله 
ابناء واحفاد يعقوب وكذلك ابناء واحفاد العبيد الداخلين معه ....

مع تحياتي


----------



## limo2004 (24 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

الزميل نيومان

اولا ارحب بك فى الموضوع ومشاركتك فى المناقشه مع الزميل ماى روك

ثانيا تقول يا عزيزى 


> الاخ ليمو
> 
> لفت انتباهي انك تذكر ان الرقم الداخل الى مصر هو 70
> في حين انك تعترض في موضوع آخر وتقول ان الرقم الداخل مختلف ؟؟؟؟
> فيا ترى ايهما هو الرقم الصحيح بالنسبة لك ؟؟؟


 
لا يهم ما هو الرقم الصحيح من وجهة نظرى يا عزيزى فلقد ذكرت الرقم المدون فى سفر التكوين ولايلزم نقلى له اعتقادى بصحته بل نقلته لاقامة الحجه لا اكثر .
اما عن موضوعنا عن عدد بنى اسرائيل فالموضوع لا يزال مفتوحا للمناقشه يا عزيزى .

وتقول 


> ولفت انتباهي ايضا ، ان تساؤلاتك كلها في منطقية الارقام
> بغير اثبات ما هو عدم المنطقية فيها


 

اظن اننى قد اوضحت عدم المنطقيه بقولى 


> فكيف فى 100 سنه فقط تشعب نسل هؤلاء ال70 وكثر حتى صاروا اكثر من شعب كبير كشعب مصر يقدر عدده ببضعة ملايين فى ذلك الزمن


 
ولا يزال التسأول قائما يا عزيزى فهل لديك جواب ؟؟؟
وتقول


> كم مليونا كان شعب مصر في ذلك الوقت ؟؟؟؟


 
هناك اتفاق بين المؤرخين على ان عدد سكان مصر فى تلك الحقبه لا يقل عن 2مليون نسمه وتقول الباحثه الكنديه (انا رويز) فى كتابها المشهور (روح مصر) ان تعداد كان مصر ابان فترة الاسره الحديثه اى زمن الخروج كان 3 مليون نسمه . واليك هذا الرابط للتوثيق
http://www.elaph.com/ElaphWeb/Reports/2006/4/139131.htm.

تقول 


> وكم عدد شعب اسرائيل في ذلك الوقت بعد التكاثر ( زمن الخروج ) ؟؟؟


 
 يمكن وضع تصور تقريبي لتعداد بنى اسرائيل زمن الخروج من امرين

الامر الاول
قول فرعون
ثم قام ملك جديد على مصر لم يكن يعرف يوسف.
9 فقال لشعبه هوذا بنو اسرائيل شعب اكثر واعظم منا)
فيعلم ان بنى اسرائيل على اقل حساب للمؤرخين الذين ذكروا تعداد مصر فى تلك الحقبه اكثر من 2مليون نسمه 

الامر الثانى 
سفر العدد الاصحاح 1 العدد 45

44 هؤلاء هم المعدودون الذين عدّهم موسى وهرون ورؤساء اسرائيل اثنا عشر رجلا رجل واحد لبيت آبائه
45 فكان جميع المعدودين من بني اسرائيل حسب بيوت آبائهم من ابن عشرين سنة فصاعدا كل خارج للحرب في اسرائيل
46 كان جميع المعدودين ست مئة الف وثلاثة آلاف وخمس مئة وخمسين.
47 واما اللاويون حسب سبط آبائهم فلم يعدّوا بينهم

يعلم من النص ان الشبان فوق العشريين الصالحين لمباشرة الحرب 603550  ولو فرضنا ان لكل فرد منهم زوجه واحده فقط ( معلوم ان التعدد كان شائعا فى ذلك الزمن ) لكان عدد الشبان فوق العشرين من الرجال والنساء اكثر من 1200000 ولو جمعنا معهم كل الافراد ما دون العشرين ذكورا ونساء وكل الشيوخ ذكورا ونساء وعددنا معهم اللاويين 
ذكورا ونساء لما جاء الناتج اقل من 2500000 نسمه .

والان الى اجابتك 



> والان الاجابة على سؤالك :
> 
> عدد الداخلين الى ارض مصر كان 70 شخص
> هو افراد عائلة يعقوب فقط
> ...


 
والان هل يفسر هذا الزياده الرهيبه فى عدد الشعب فى خلال مائة عام حتى فاق عددهم عدد الشعب المصرى .؟؟؟

اعتقد ان ما قلته لا يفسر شيئا بل زاد الامر غموضا ففرض جمع  العبيد يجعل من المحتم ان عبيد يعقوب كانوا يقدرون بمئات الالف فهل هذا معقول.

وبغض النظر عن هذه النقطه فكما اسلفت فإن عدد بنى اسرائيل فى الخروج ( لاحظ انهم بنى اسرائيل وليس عبيدهم ) كانوا بزيدون عن 2500000 فهل من المعقول ان يتكاثر 70 فردا ليصبحوا خلال 200 عام اكثر من مليونين ونصف المليون من البشر  هل هذا معقول يا ذوى العقول .؟؟؟

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أبريل 2006)

> الامر الثانى
> سفر العدد الاصحاح 1 العدد 45
> 
> 44 هؤلاء هم المعدودون الذين عدّهم موسى وهرون ورؤساء اسرائيل اثنا عشر رجلا رجل واحد لبيت آبائه
> ...


 
من فضلك راجع الاقام جيدا 
هل : 1200.000
هي نتيجة فرضنا ان لكل فرد منهم زوجه واحده فقط 
مع العلم ان العدد هو: 603.550

????


----------



## limo2004 (24 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

الزميل نيومان

معذرة ان كان هناك خلط فى قرأة الارقام بالنسبه لك لذا سأكتب الارقام بالحروف

يعلم من النص ان الشبان فوق العشريين الصالحين لمباشرة الحرب ستمائة الف وثلاثة الاف وخمسمائه وخمسين ولو فرضنا ان لكل فرد منهم زوجه واحده فقط ( معلوم ان التعدد كان شائعا فى ذلك الزمن ) لكان عدد الشبان فوق العشرين من الرجال والنساء اكثر من مليون ومائتي الف  ولو جمعنا معهم كل الافراد ما دون العشرين ذكورا ونساء وكل الشيوخ ذكورا ونساء وعددنا معهم اللاويين 
ذكورا ونساء لما جاء الناتج اقل من مليونين ونصف المليون نسمه .

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أبريل 2006)

*يظهر في أول الأمر أن هذا العدد كبير جداً، ولكن إذا نظرنا إلى الخدم وغيرهم الذين رافقوا يعقوب مع أولاده إلى مصر، لا نستغرب ذلك, فذُكر في التوراة أنه كان عند ابراهيم 318 من غلمانه المتمرّنين ولدان بيته،  وأنقذ ابن أخيه لوطاً (تكوين 14: 14) فكان بيته يشتمل على ألف شخص من رجال ونساء وأولاد على الأقل, ولم ينقص إسحق ولا يعقوب هذا العدد، بل لابد أنهما زادا عليه, ودليل آخر هو أنه ورد في تكوين 34: 25 أن شمعون ولاوي أخربا بخدامهما مدينة, فإذا أمكن ليعقوب استعادة بعض الأراضي من الأموريين بسيفه وقوسه (تكوين 48: 22) وإذا أمكن لأفرايم أن يحارب جت (1أخبار 7: 12 و21) لابد أنه كان عندهم خدم كثير، لأنهم لا يقدرون أن يفعلوا ما فعلوه بواسطة أولادهم فقط, وإذا تقرر ذلك فلا عجب إذا بلغ عددهم مليونين أو ثلاثة ملايين*

*ومما يدل على كثرة عدد بني إسرائيل ما جاء في الخروج 1: 9 قال فرعون لشعبه: هوذا بنو إسرائيل شعب أكثر وأعظم منا , فلو لم يكونوا كثيري العدد لما قدروا أن يبنوا لفرعون مدينتي مخازن فيثوم ورعمسيس, والكتاب يقول إن المصريين اختشوا منهم، ويقول أيضاً إنهم خافوا من انضمامهم إلى أعدائهم وأخذ بلادهم منهم,*​


----------



## limo2004 (24 أبريل 2006)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

الزميل نيومان

انت لم تجب على سؤالى يا عزيزى فرجاء راجع السؤال مره ثانيه واجب عن سؤالى 

كيف تكاثر النسل فى مائتى عام من 70 الى 2500000 بدون العبيد والخدم  فأنا لم اتكلم عنهم هنا ؟؟؟؟

ومن المعلوم ان الفتره من الدخول الى مصر الى الخروج منها هى ثلاثة اجيال فقط فبالنظر الى نسب موسى نجد انه ابن عمرام ابن قهات وقهات كان من الداخلين الى مصر فكيف ينشعب النسل فى ثلاثة اجيال فقط الى هذا الرقم المهول ؟؟؟

ارجوا اجابات واضحه يا عزيزى نيومان وليس تكرارا لكلام لا رأس له ولا ذنب

تحياتى


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> السلام على من اتبع الهدى





			
				limo2004 قال:
			
		

> الزميل نيومان
> 
> انت لم تجب على سؤالى يا عزيزى فرجاء راجع السؤال مره ثانيه واجب عن سؤالى
> 
> كيف تكاثر النسل فى مائتى عام من 70 الى 2500000 بدون العبيد والخدم فأنا لم اتكلم عنهم هنا ؟؟؟؟


 
ولهذا اخطأت في التقدير !!!!!
النص في الكتاب المقدس يذكرهم 

لماذا حسبت 70 ابناء يعقوب ولم تحسب العبيد والخدم ??
الم ينزلوا معهم الى مصر وصعدوا معهم ???
بل خرج مع بني اسرائيل ايضا بعض المصريين :





> والان الاجابة على سؤالك :
> 
> عدد الداخلين الى ارض مصر كان 70 شخص
> هو افراد عائلة يعقوب فقط
> ...


 
" 37 فارتحل بنو اسرائيل من رعمسيس الى سكوت نحو ست مئة الف ماش من الرجال عدا الاولاد . 38 *وصعد معهم لفيف كثير ايضا* مع غنم وبقر مواش وافرة جدا . " 

خروج 12: 27 - 38


http://arabic.searchgodsword.org/desk/?query=ex+12:38&t=svd&st=1&new=1&sr=1&sc=1&l=ar


A* mixed **multitude* also went up with them, along with flocks and herds, a very large number of livestock

http://bible.crosswalk.com/OnlineStudyBible/bible.cgi?word=ex+12+%3A+38&section=0&version=nas&new=1&showtools=1&oq=&NavBook=mt&NavGo=1&NavCurrentChapter=1

ارجوك اقرأ النص بفهم ولا تفترض معطياتك الشخصية فهي خاطئة


بالمناسبة المدة ليست 200 عام
الرقم خاطيء احسبه مرة اخرى
وبالمنابة قل لي :
يعقوب اصبح لديه اسرة من 70 شخص في كام سنة ??
هل تستطيع الحساب ، ام تريد ان احسبها لك ??
وقل لي بعدها ابناء يعقوب الذكور في جيل واحد فقط كم سيكون عدد عائلاتهم ، وبعدها احسبهم في عدد السنوات الصحيحة 
هل تحب ان اجري لك هذه الحسبة ???


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 أبريل 2006)

limo2004 قال:
			
		

> ومن المعلوم ان الفتره من الدخول الى مصر الى الخروج منها هى ثلاثة اجيال فقط فبالنظر الى نسب موسى نجد انه ابن عمرام ابن قهات وقهات كان من الداخلين الى مصر فكيف ينشعب النسل فى ثلاثة اجيال فقط الى هذا الرقم المهول ؟؟؟
> 
> ارجوا اجابات واضحه يا عزيزى نيومان وليس تكرارا لكلام لا رأس له ولا ذنب
> 
> تحياتى



الاخ الفاضل ليمو ارقام 

اولا : نتفق معك ان قهات من بني لاوي الذين دخلوا الى ارض مصر 
وايضا نتفق معك ان قهات ولد عمرام ابو موسى ...
ولكن ، هذا ليس معناه ان الشعب الاسرائيلي بقي في مصر ثلاثة اجيال 
فالجيل دائما مدته هي 33 سنة 
وقهات عاش وعاصر اكثر من جيل واحد 
"وكانت سنو حياة قهات مئة وثلاثا وثلاثين"
( خروج 6: 18) 

وحيث ان الشعب الاسرائيلي بقي في مصر مدة 210 سنوات 
فيكون بقي مدة زمانها :
210 ( قسمة ) 33 = 6.3
سنفترض ان عدد الاجيال هو 6 
( ما رأيك في هذا التخفيض الاول ؟؟) 


**** انت لن تصدق ما يمكن ان تفعله المتوالية العددية ****

تعال بحسبة صغيرة 
يعقوب عمل اسرة مكونة من 70 شخص 
سوف افترض ان كل شخص منها سوف يكون اسرة من 10 اشخاص فقط وليس 70 
( ما رأيك في هذا التخفيض الثاني ؟؟؟ ) 

اذا اولاد يعقوب الذكور كانوا 12 
وفي الجيل الاول وصل يعقوب بهم الى الرقم 75 ( كما في اعمال الرسل 7 : 14) 

اذا فمتوسط الجيل الواحد للتكاثر هو 
75 ( قسمة ) 12 = 6.25

سوف نفترض ان متوسط التكاثر للشخص في الجيل الواحد هو 6 اشخاص 
( ما رأيك في هذا التخفيض الثالث ؟؟؟)

تعال نحسب 6 اشخاص عاشوا ستة اجيال ، كل منهم يكون اسرة مكونة من 6 اشخاص ايضا ، وتتوالي المتوالية العددية ...

جيل يعقوب : 12 * 6 = 72 
الجيل الاول : 72 * 6 = 432
الجيل الثاني : 432 * 6 = 2592
الجيل الثالث : 2592 * 6 = 15552
الجيل الرابع : 15552 * 6 = 93312
الجيل الخامس : 93312 * 6 = 559872
الجيل السادس : 559872 * 6 = 3359232

اذا العدد بعد التخفيضات الثلاثة هو : ثلاثة ملايين وثلاثمائة وتسعة وخمسون الفا ، ومائتان اثنان وثلاثون ...

ما رأيك ؟؟؟؟؟

لقد وصلنا اكثر من الرقم الذي استغرب له 
اعتبر الفارق وفيات وعقم وتأخير زواج وما الى ذلك ...

اذا الرقم ليس بالمشكلة للتصديق يا عزيزي 
فاذا اضفت اليهم عدد الخدم والعبيد وانسالهم ومواليدهم 
وكذلك المصريين الذين خرجوا معهم ...

اظن وقتها ان من يرفض الرقم يجب ان يأتي بدليل قوي على رفضه ...

مع تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (26 أبريل 2006)

انا راجعت الردود اكثر من مرة, و ركزت قدر المستطاع لاحتى اربط الردود الاخير بالموضوع الاصلي فلم استطع, فالموضوع عن مدة اقامة اسرائيل في مصر و ليس عن عدد الداخلين ليها, افلا بقينا في الموضوع او فتحنا موضوع جديد لعدم التشتيت؟

سلام و نعمة


----------



## al bayanony (3 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



> النص المذكور في الخروج الاصحاح الثاني عشر و العدد اربعين يتحدث و يصف الوقت من تغرب ابراهم عن وطنه طاعة لامر الله و هي الفترة المذكورة بال 430 سنة و حسابها يكون كالاتي:
> 
> فمن دعوة إبراهيم (أعمال 7: 2) إلى انتقاله من حاران (تكوين 12: 5) 5 سنين
> ومدة إقامته في كنعان قبل مولد إسحق (تكوين 21: 5) 25 سنة
> ...



انا استغرب ان تقول ان المدة بين اقامة ابراهيم فى حاران الى الخروج من مصر تساوى 430 سنة وبينما يقول النص فى غلاطية ان المدة بين العهد والخروج 430 سنة والعهد اعطى لابراهيم عند سكناه ارض كنعان التى تلت سكناه حاران بخمس سنين فكيف تكون المدة من الخروج الى سكنى كنعان مساوية للمدة بين الخروج والسكنى فى حاران رغم ان السكنى فى حاران تسبق كنعان ب خمس سنين؟



> أما ذكر مصر دون كنعان لأنها كانت مظهر آيات الله ومراحمه على بني إسرائيل، فقاسوا فيها الذل والعبودية وسامهم فيها المصريون سوء العذاب، فأنقذهم الله من ذلك بعجائبه الباهرة فرأوا في مصر حرجاً وفرجاً ويسراً وعسراً وعجائب تذهل العقول، بحيث أن تغرّبهم في أرض كنعان لم يكن شيئاً يُذكر بالنسبة إلى إقامتهم في أرض مصر, فاقتصر على ذكر مصر تنبيهاً لهم على مراحم الله التي لا تُستقصى, والمترجم في الترجمة السامرية واليونانية أدرج في أثناء ترجمته خروج 12: 40 لفظة كنعان و آباؤهم من باب الشرح، فقال: وأما إقامة بني إسرائيل التي أقاموها (وآباؤهم) في مصر و(كنعان) فكانت 400 سنة , ولكن الأصل العبري موجود على أصله بدون زيادة ولا نقصان


طبعا النص يقول ان المدة كانت 430 سنة وليس اربعمائة سنة فقط لكن الا تجده امرا غريبا ان تجعل اقامة ابراهيم واسحاق فى ارض كنعان مشمولة بقوله اقامة بنى اسرائيل ؟ وكانك تريد ان تقول ان ابراهيم واسحاق من بنى اسرائيل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1  هل هذا امر منطقى؟

اخيرا اتمنى عليك فضلا لا امرا ان تأتينى بقول واحد من علماء المسيحية ومفسرى الكتاب المقدس الذين قالوا ان النص المذكور فى الخروج الذى يقول "(وكانَت مُدَّةُ إقامةِ بَني إِسرائيلَ بِمصْرَ أربعَ مئةٍ وثلاثينَ سنَةً،) " ان مصر فى هذا النص تعنى مصر وكنعان .


----------



## myname2010 (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مدة اقامة بنى اسرائيل بمصر*

+

ما مدة اقامة بني اسرائيل في مصر ؟​

اسمحوا لي بمشاركة بسيطة


اذا راجعنا الكتاب المقدس سفر التكوين 41: 50 نجد ان افرايم ابن يوسف قد ولد في مصر 

قبل دخول بني اسرائيل مصر 

وولد ليوسف ابنان قبل ان تاتي سنة الجوع ولدتهما له اسنات بنت فوطي فارع كاهن اون.
تكوين 41: 50​




و بمراجعة سفرالتكوين 45: 6 نجد ان دخول بني اسرائيل مصر كان في السنة الثانبة من 

سنوات الجوع و عليه فان عمر افرايم كان سنتين وقت دخول بني اسرائيل مصر


فقال يوسف لاخوته: «تقدموا الي». فتقدموا. فقال: «انا يوسف اخوكم الذي بعتموه الى 

مصر. والان لا تتاسفوا ولا تغتاظوا لانكم بعتموني الى هنا لانه لاستبقاء حياة ارسلني الله 

قدامكم. لان للجوع في الارض الان سنتين. وخمس سنين ايضا لا تكون فيها فلاحة ولا 

حصاد.
تكوين 45: 4-6​




ثم اذا راجعنا سفر العدد 14: 30 سنجد ان يشوع بن نون و كالب بن يفنة هما الوحيدين 

الذين دخلا ارض الموعد 

لن تدخلوا الأرض التي رفعت يدي لأسكننكم فيها ما عدا كالب بن يفنة ويشوع بن نون.
عدد 14: 30​




و هكذا فاننا:
نجد ان افرايم بن يوسف هو اول جيل مولود في مصر
ونجد ايضاَ ان يشوع بن نون هو اخر جيل مولود في مصر 






ثم بمراجعة سفر اخبار الايام الاول 7: 22-27 نجد ان المدة من افرايم الى يشوع هي 

عشرة اجيال و هم:

1- افرايم و هو اول جيل مولود في مصر 
2- بريعة و قد ولده افرايم بعد موت بعض ابنائه راجع 1 اخبار 7: 20-21
3- بنته شيرة و رفح و رشف
4- تلح
5- تاحن
6- لعدان
7- عميهود
8- اليشمع و هو جد يشوع بن نون و كان رئيس قبيلته راجع سفر العدد 1: 10
9- نون
10- يشوع و هو اخر جيل مولود في مصر 





و بحساب مدة الجيل اربعين سنة نجد:
مدة اقامة بني اسرائيل = 10 × 40 = 400 سنة






*و تأكيداَ للنتيجة السابقة نجد انه:*
اذا قارننا مدة اقامة بني اسرائيل في مصر و التي تساوى 430 سنة مع الفترة بين الخروج 

و بناء الهيكل و التي تساوي 480 سنة راجع سفر ملوك اول 6: 1


وكان في سنة الأربع مئة والثمانين لخروج بني إسرائيل من أرض مصر، في السنة الرابعة 

لملك سليمان على إسرائيل، في شهر زيو وهو الشهر الثاني، أنه بنى البيت للرب.
ملوك اول 6: 1​





ثم اذا راجعنا سفر اخبار ايام 6: 4-10 

 ألعازار ولد فينحاس, وفينحاس ولد أبيشوع, وأبيشوع ولد بقي, وبقي ولد عزي, وعزي ولد 

زرحيا وزرحيا, ولد مرايوث, ومرايوث ولد أمريا, وأمريا ولد أخيطوب, وأخيطوب ولد 

صادوق, وصادوق ولد أخيمعص, وأخيمعص ولد عزريا, وعزريا ولد يوحانان, ويوحانان 

ولد عزريا وهو الذي كهن في البيت الذي بناه سليمان في أورشليم.
1 اخبار ايام 6: 4-10​



*نجد قائمة باسماء رؤساء الكهنة من اليعازر بن هارون الي عزريا بن يوحانان و هذة 

السلسلة كالتالي:*

اليعازر بن هارون رئيس الكهنة المعاصر ليشوع بن نون و هو اخر جيل مولود في مصر
1- فينحاس
2- ابيشوع
3- بقي
4- عزي
5- زرحيا
6- مرايوث
7- امريا
8- اخيطوب
9- صادوق
10- اخيمعص
11- عزريا
12- يوحانان
ثم عزريا بن يوحانان و هو الذي خدم في هيكل سليمان الذي بناه في السنة الرابعة لملكه



و بحساب مدة الجيل اربعين سنة نجد:
الفترة بين الخروج و بناء الهيكل = 12 × 40 = 480 سنة


*و هذة النتيجة تتفق مع ما سبق اثباته​*



و ردا على التساؤل ان عدد الاجيال من لاوى الي موسى اربعة اجيال فقط نقول:


بمراجعة سفر الخروج 6: 16

وهذه اسماء بني لاوي بحسب مواليدهم: جرشون وقهات ومراري. وكانت سنو حياة لاوي 

مئة وسبعا وثلاثين سنة. ابنا جرشون: لبني وشمعي بحسب عشائرهما. وبنو قهات: عمرام 

ويصهار وحبرون وعزيئيل. وكانت سنو حياة قهات مئة وثلاثا وثلاثين سنة. وابنا مراري: 

محلي وموشي. هذه عشائر اللاويين بحسب مواليدهم. واخذ عمرام يوكابد عمته زوجة له. 

فولدت له هارون وموسى. وكانت سنو حياة عمرام مئة وسبعا وثلاثين سنة.
خروج 6: 16

1- لاوى
2- قهات
3- عمرام
4- موسى




نجد انه من المستحيل ان تكون مدة اقامة بني اسرائيل في مصر اربعة اجيال فقط من لاوي 

بن يعقوب الي موسي بن عمرام

*و ذلك للاسباب الاتية:*

بمراجعة سفر العدد 3: 27-28 نجد احصاء لكل الذكور من ابن عشرين سنة فما فوق 

لعشائر القهاتيين


ولقهات عشيرة العمراميين وعشيرة اليصهاريين وعشيرة الحبرونيين وعشيرة العزيئيليين. 

هذه عشائر القهاتيين بعدد كل ذكر من ابن شهر فصاعدا ثمانية آلاف وست مئة حارسين 

حراسة القدس.
عدد 3: 27-28​

من الاحصاء السابق نجد اجمالي عدد الذكور لعشائر القهاتيين 8600 ذكر
و بتقسيم هذا الرقم على ابناء قهات الاربعة فرضياَ:

1- عمرام
2- يصهار
3- حبرون
4- عزيئيل

نلاحظ ان عدد الذكور لعشيرة عمرام تساوى 2000 ذكر على الاقل
و هذا يعني ان عمرام بن قهات قد ولد 2000 ذكر و ان موسى بن عمرام هو احدهم
و هذا مستحيل !!!!؟؟


*وهذة النتيجة ايضاَ تؤيد ما سبق اثباته​*

و تفسير ذلك في منتهي البساطة ان عمرام المذكور هذا ليس هو ابن مباشر لقهات و لكنه من 

نسله كونه رئيس عشيرة كبيرة


ايضاَ بمقارنة ما سبق مع ما ورد في سفر التكوين 15: 13 


فقال لابرام: «اعلم يقينا ان نسلك سيكون غريبا في ارض ليست لهم ويستعبدون لهم فيذلونهم 

اربع مئة سنة. 
تكوين 15: 13​

*نجد ان الكتاب المقدس يشير الي ان نسل ابراهيم سيكون غريبا في:*


1- ارض ليست له 
2- و يستعبد لشعب الارض
3- و يذل منهم




نلاحظ انه من المستحيل نبدأ حساب اقامة بني اسرائيل من ابراهيم و اسحق و يعقوب (في 

كنعان) و لكن المدة تبدأ من مصر فقط للاسباب التالية:



*ارض مصر ليست لبني اسرائيل:*
1- ان ارض كنعان هي ارض الموعد التي وعد بها الرب ليعقوب فكيف تكون له بوعد من 

الرب و ليست له في نفس الوقت راجع سفر التكوين 48: 3-4 كما ان الرب لم يعطي ارض 

مصر ملكا لبني اسرائيل 

وقال يعقوب ليوسف: «الله القادر على كل شيء ظهر لي في لوز في ارض كنعان 

وباركني. وقال لي: ها انا اجعلك مثمرا واكثرك واجعلك جمهورا من الامم واعطي نسلك 

هذه الارض من بعدك ملكا ابديا.
خروج 48: 3-4​





*استعبد بني اسرائيل في ارض مصر:*
2- لم يستعبد ابراهيم و لا اسحق و لا يعقوب في ارض كنعان على الاطلاق و لم يذكر 

الكتاب المقدس ذلك و لكن المذكور ان فترة الاستعباد بدأت في مصر كما جاء في سفر 

الخروج 1: 13-14


فاستعبد المصريون بني اسرائيل بعنف ومرروا حياتهم بعبودية قاسية في الطين واللبن وفي 

كل عمل في الحقل. كل عملهم الذي عملوه بواسطتهم عنفا.
خروج 1: 13-14​



*اذل المصريين بني اسرائيل:*
3- ايضاَ اذلال بني اسرائيل لم يكن في ارض كنعان قبل دخول ارض مصر كما جاء في 

سفر الخروج 1: 11-13

فجعلوا عليهم رؤساء تسخير لكي يذلوهم باثقالهم فبنوا لفرعون مدينتي مخازن: فيثوم 

ورعمسيس. ولكن بحسبما اذلوهم هكذا نموا وامتدوا. فاختشوا من بني اسرائيل.
خروج 1: 11-13​

*خلاصة ما سبق يتضح:*


1- مدة اقامة بني اسرائيل في ارض مصر هي اربعة قرون و ذلك بالمقارنة مع المدة بين 

الخروج و بناء الهيكل و التي تساوى 480 سنة و المذكورة في سفر الملوك الاول 6: 1


2- من المستحيل ان يكون عمرام هو ابن مباشر لقهات بن لاوى و ذلك بالمقارنة باحصاء 

ذكور بني قهات و المذكور في سفر العدد 3: 27-28



3- انه من المستحيل ان تبدأ فترة الاستعباد من ابراهيم و اسحق و يعقوب اثناء تواجدهم في 

كنعان حيث ان الرب قد وصف ارض الاستعباد بصفات لا تنطبق الا على ارض مصر (

مصر ليست ملكا لبني اسرائيل و استعباد بني اسرائيل في مصر و اذلال المصريين لبني 

اسرائيل).






انتهى


----------



## Strident (7 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مدة اقامة بنى اسرائيل بمصر*

سلام للجميع (سواء اتبع الهدى ام لا)

يبدو أن الاعتراض كله يدور في ادعاء أن ابراهيم و اسحق و يعقوب لم يكونوا متغربين في أرض الموعد...

لكن بولس الرسول (و طبعاً مستقياً فكر العهد القديم، فالعهدين متكاملين) يقول عن إبراهيم في عبرانيين 11 : 9

بِالإِيمَانِ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لَمَّا دُعِيَ أَطَاعَ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ إِلَى الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي كَانَ عَتِيداً أَنْ يَأْخُذَهُ مِيرَاثاً، فَخَرَجَ وَهُوَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ إِلَى أَيْنَ يَأْتِي. بِالإِيمَانِ تَغَرَّبَ فِي أَرْضِ الْمَوْعِدِ كَأَنَّهَا غَرِيبَةٌ، سَاكِناً فِي خِيَامٍ مَعَ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ الْوَارِثَيْنِ مَعَهُ لِهَذَا الْمَوْعِدِ عَيْنِهِ. لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَنْتَظِرُ الْمَدِينَةَ الَّتِي لَهَا الأَسَاسَاتُ، الَّتِي صَانِعُهَا وَبَارِئُهَا اللهُ

بس كده...أعتقد الكلام واضح...

و شعب الله لم يرث الأرض إلا في وقت يشوع، بعد موت موسى...هنا فقط انتهت الغربة


----------



## alpha&omega (8 يوليو 2009)

*رد: مدة اقامة بنى اسرائيل بمصر*

سلام المسيح 
بس اريد اقول اني متابع الموضوع
و اقول فعلا قول الرب يسوع المسيح (لاني انا اعطيكم فما وحكمة لا يقدر جميع معانديكم ان يقاوموها او يناقضوها) هذه الاية تنطبق على الاخوة المحاورين و تعبهم لن يذهب سدى و هم جنود مجهولين لنا لكن الرب يعرفهم و سيكافئهم على كل كلمة حق يردون بها على المشككين
بارك يارب بهم و زدهم حكمة و معرفة
كم اتمنى ان تطبع مثل هذه الردود و ان توزع للمسيحين لكي يكون لهم جواب على كل مشكك
و على العموم شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Strident (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مدة اقامة بنى اسرائيل بمصر*

شيء جديد دار في بالي عن هذه المشاركة القديمة...

في سفر أخبار الأيام الأول 2: 7

نجد ان عخان ابن كرمي، و كرمي ابن لأحد أبناء يهوذا...

و هذا يقابل أيضاً أن موسى من حفيد لأحد أبناء لاوي...

يهوذا - زارح - زمري - كرمي - عخان
لاوي - قهات - عمرام - موسى

فبما أن عخان من جيل يشوع، و يشوع من جيل بعد موسى، فهذا متفق تماماً مع سفري التكوين و الخروج، و واضح أن كاتب السفر لا يمزح و لا يركب أسماء، لأن الله الصادق يتكلم عن فمه!

علمونا دائماً أن من يقول الحقيقة لا يحتاج للتأليف و التفكير!


----------



## روح الرب (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مدة اقامة بنى اسرائيل بمصر*

*الرب يبارككم
لا يوجد عندي اقوي من ردودكم القويه المقنعه ​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: مدة اقامة بنى اسرائيل بمصر*

الروح القدس يدافع عنا ونحن صامتون
​


----------

